# Pod HD Pro x feedback issue through 4x12 cab



## Connor_TIH (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all.

I recently bought a pod hd pro x and I run it through my 6505+ and an orange 4x12. I have tried using the 6505 as the pre amp and bypassing it using the pod's pre amps and I always end up getting nasty feedback when letting chords and muted 0's ring out. It sounds fantastic otherwise. Here's my patch. If anyone has any suggestions on how I could alter my patch to get less feedback please let me know. 

here is the patch (using the pod's amp models):

Line 6 CustomTone


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't see what's in patch, but are you using both a hard gate and a noise gate? That would be my first thought. Maybe a hard gate before the preamp and a noise gate after the preamp. Or even add a 3rd gate to your patch if necessary. Of course there's always the option to back off some gain on the preamp as well.


----------



## Connor_TIH (Jan 2, 2015)

here is my chain:

screamer-->Hard gate-->noise gate-->parametric eq-->amp-->hard gate-->studio eq--> studio eq-->graphic eq--> mixer


----------



## ambler3 (Jan 2, 2015)

I find with my 500x that even for a fairly low gain patch (J-45), for recording, I get an unbearable amount of hiss running it through a power amp, or FX loop. It's workable for playing..but anytime the strings are not muted...hsssssssssss

A fairly low threshold gate at the first block of any gainy patches should sort you out tbh.


----------



## DeKay (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the screamer does really add to feedback alot, I recently tried to replace it by tweaking my tone differently and it worked. Even on 0 gain the screamer makes noises and feedback appear like mad.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 5, 2015)

put one of those gates ahead of the screamer


----------

